# Frozen Pork Tenderloin Question



## alon504 (Dec 16, 2018)

Hey everyone..I have a frozen pork tenderloin that has been frozen for 10 months.  Is it OK to cook?  Will it taste bad or make me sick?  Thanks ahead of time


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 16, 2018)

That depends on if the loin got freezer burn or not.  It will be safe to eat, but it may not taste very good.


----------



## WaterRat (Dec 16, 2018)

As above. Cryo or vac pack will be fine, if there's frost all over it...well cook and see... safe to eat in any case.


----------



## alon504 (Dec 16, 2018)

Thanks.  It’s vac pac from the store.  I’m sure it is fine.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 16, 2018)

Once it is thawed, check it for any brown and cracked spots and trim away if needed.  But since the TL is vac packed, it most likely will not have have freezer burn even at 10 mos.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 16, 2018)

No food pathogens grow when frozen. They are still alive and awaken when the meat gets over 40 but no safety issues to worry about...JJ


----------



## woodman3 (Dec 16, 2018)

Agree with the above    Today I just cooked a two year old brisket.    Once thawed out and trimmed looked like it was fresh.  The cryovac had even broken at some point


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2018)

Those cryovaced packages last forever if frozen.
Should taste like the day you put it in the freezer.
Al


----------

